# Microwave installation 747



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Just thought that this might be of interest. After a couple of outing it was decided that the oven was not needed. We had the microwave on the counter under the oven but rearranged and moved it up into the oven space. I have posted an image on my album if interested.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Neat installation.. looks great


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Looks great, very neat, although I think the oven will be more useful for us.

Interested in some of your other photos, can you explain?

Regards, Dave.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

How do we get to view someons album
Geo


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

ditto to GE, how do we few your album.

Roy and Helen


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry on last posting 

should be:- ditto GEO, how do we veiw your album.


Roy and Helen.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

posted the link. hope that helps.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you, Asgard, will be looking in Ikea for the lights for another job.

Roy and Helen


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am thinking about replacing mine with a combi (convection/mirowave)


----------

